# How To Report A Crime After A While



## Addison (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm stuck on a part in my story. The character has decided to fight back after sitting back letting other people try and fail to solve the problem. The problem is that the first incident happened (in the story) months ago, and he's reporting everything he's witnessed from day one. So would he talk to a detective? Or is there an official report he'd have to fill out which would be delivered to the sergeant of the appropriate detective division?


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jan 27, 2017)

This is a real world modern setting?

I would imagine a police report would have to be given. It might depend on the nature of the crime (though it sounds serious) - a beat cop could make a report for something like complaints against neighbors but for something more serious I would assume the character would have to go down to station. Then again, I'm not well versed in police procedure. I just watch lots of cop shows (Law & Order, Blue Bloods etc.) so it sounds reasonable to me BUT I could be wrong.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 27, 2017)

The time period matters greatly. And the social setting. Insufficient data for meaningful answer.


----------



## Russ (Jan 30, 2017)

SK is right.  There are a ton of variable missing.  Time period.  Geographic location.  Nature of the crime...


----------



## Addison (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is the sufficient data: Modern day, as in today. No earlier than 2014. It's in Portland Oregon, the character is a juvenile. 12 going on 13. He reported the first incident, witnessing a mugging, after he got the crap beat out of him and nearly killed. The incidents which followed were witnessing a truck-jacking (like a robbery as the crooks tricked a loaded u-haul and unloaded it into a separate van), he reports the disappearance of a goblin (in my story's society it would be like reporting the disappearance/abduction of a homeless person). He reports being in an abandoned amusement park which was being used as a store house for both thousands of dollars worth of stolen loot and trafficked animals, being attacked by "warlocks" (Urban fantasy here). He ends with his statement about a fellow student using a stolen spell which resulted in the burning of the school and several students hurt. 

So mostly it's robbery with a few assaults and batteries.


----------



## Russ (Jan 31, 2017)

Addison said:


> Here is the sufficient data: Modern day, as in today. No earlier than 2014. It's in Portland Oregon, the character is a juvenile. 12 going on 13. He reported the first incident, witnessing a mugging, after he got the crap beat out of him and nearly killed. The incidents which followed were witnessing a truck-jacking (like a robbery as the crooks tricked a loaded u-haul and unloaded it into a separate van), he reports the disappearance of a goblin (in my story's society it would be like reporting the disappearance/abduction of a homeless person). He reports being in an abandoned amusement park which was being used as a store house for both thousands of dollars worth of stolen loot and trafficked animals, being attacked by "warlocks" (Urban fantasy here). He ends with his statement about a fellow student using a stolen spell which resulted in the burning of the school and several students hurt.
> 
> So mostly it's robbery with a few assaults and batteries.



Any cop will do.

Although, in such a world I suspect there might be a special division dealing with magic.


----------

